# Gothard Tunnel - Congestion?



## cbjroms

I am travelling from Calais to Lake Garda next month and have browsed this forum with interest. There is some great information.

But the recommended route seems to include the Gothard Tunnel and I have read stories - elsewhere on the internet - that suggest huge trafiic jams are a daily feature of the tunnel. Is this the case and, if so, what is the best alternative route?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## 91502

Chris 
Go over the pass, we did it last year when the queues were terrible and it was a lovely drive. 
James


----------



## SpeedyDux

Hi Chris,

We drove through the San Gottardo tunnel last year to Italy on 2nd July and back on 16 July. On neither occasion did we have to queue for more than about 10 minutes. The tunnel operators alternate between convoys of trucks that are assembled in a separate holding area with periods of general traffic use. We might have been lucky I suppose. 

Alternative routes are the San Bernadino tunnel (adds about 2 hours journey time, I think) or driving over the San Gottard pass instead of using the tunnel.

On the official San Gottardo tunnel website they have webcams showing live pictures of the approaches so you can see if there are any queues. I remember listening to local radio traffic reports, including one in English about every half hour. 

SD


----------



## Grizzly

We've never had to queue in the many times we have used it. We've not used the pass for many years because it is always closed when we are there either for snow or accident.

Keep your wits about you as you approach the tunnel; you are funnelled into separate lanes and it is not difficult -when driving a large vehicle- to get into the lorry holding area and that will hold you up. There are no signs for motorhomes so we follow caravan signs.

Make sure you have your own coffee and snacks if you feel the need to stop for a break at a service station before or after- both charge horrendous sums. The south one even charges 1 euro to use the loos.

G


----------



## camper69

Went through the tunnel in August last year. No hold ups going South and only a 5 minute hold up coming North a couple of weeks later

Derek


----------



## jhelm

Our experience too has been good using the tunnel. Coming from the north there is a way around the traffic almost to where the tunnel starts, if you run into a big line up. Not sure where it starts check your maps. We got lucky and did it once by fallowing what looked like some local Swiss cars.


----------



## barryd

Did it last year and did get held up for about 40 minutes which was ok. No worse than the Dartford crossing (probably better) and some poor folk do that every day. I considered the pass but I hadnt looked into it so took the easy option but some say its wonderful. I remember it got flipping hot in the tunnel and later down near Maggiore there is another tunnel which i think is about 5 miles long. We went through that on the bike and it got so warm I though I was going to die. By the time we got out my T shirt was just wet through.


----------



## 91502

The pass is an easy drive even for the largest MH, you should take time to stop at the top and buy a hotdog and enjoy the clean air and sunshine with wonderful views. I am sure that the cost even with the extra fuel makes it that extra bit worthwhile. 
James


----------



## ginnelcottage

Forget the tunnel. We are in Italy at the moment and came over the pass. An easy drive with stunning views. 

Ginnel cottage and Jedi

ps Try Camping Listro at Castiglione del Lago on Lake Trasimeno. €12.30 per night for a couple and van. Camped right on lake very peaceful after the hustle and bustle of Garda and Venice. lovely unspoilt walled town with castle.


----------



## NevilleStreet

wife is nervous about sheer drops, is the pass scary? We came through the tunnel in a car years ago and it was hot and horrible at times. Cheers, NS


----------



## eddied

*Gothard*

 Ciao tutti, queues more likely Sats and Suns; but you have the advantage of HGV's off the road. In good weather from May thru September, and you have the time, take the pass. Avoid the pass if any sign of unsettled weather. Have had snow in August (before the road tunnel existed, and I couldn't afford the train navette :lol: )
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Zozzer

We went over the Gotthard Pass two weeks ago and it is very tame compared to some like the Furka pass. The views are brilliant and not to be missed. And believe me I too have a reall fear of heights and shear drops. I used to get vertigo attacks watching Fred Didnah on top of a chimmney on TV. I'd grip the settee and my heart would be in my mouth. 

We returned north at 13:30pm via the Tunnel and experienced no congestion what so ever. The traffic is filtered through via a traffic lights system. As we approached Trucks had to go into one lane where the lights change to red. Cars and more importantly, motorhomes were allowed through unimpeded. I have breathing difficulties, but suffered no ill effects of travelling through the tunnel.
On leaving the tunnel, we saw no congestion. Of course it could be that his was due to the time of day that we travelled through.


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel*

Here is a link to the tunnel.

http://www.gotthard-strassentunnel.ch/

Usually, we go straight through, sometimes waiting for a few minutes. I can only recall one major delay on my travels.

Russell


----------



## Hobbyfan

NevilleStreet said:


> wife is nervous about sheer drops, is the pass scary? We came through the tunnel in a car years ago and it was hot and horrible at times. Cheers, NS


We went to Italy via the tunnel and it was fine with no delays. On our return journey though the traffic was backed up for a couple of miles so we left the motorway and went over the pass.

Is it scary? Well that's very subjective. It's not dangerous as the road is very well guarded, but that's no help if you're terrified of heights. Of all the passes I'd say that it's one of the friendliest though.

It's worth it for me for the views so I'd definitely recommend giving it a try.


----------



## sennen523

Hi All,
Anyone know what it costs to go through the tunnel?

sennen523


----------



## mgacoupe

We are planning to go to Italy in our Rapido 7065+ towing a Smart car on an A frame.
Do we have to unhitch and drive through the tunnels as separate vehicles?
And how much does it cost?
Cheers
MGB


----------



## Hobbyfan

There is no charge for the tunnel as it's covered by your Swiss motorway vignette.

This makes the vignette very good value as this tunnel would cost a fortune if it was in France for instance.


----------



## Rapide561

*Cost*

Hi

I took a car through the St Gotthard tunnel on an A Frame and did not have to uncouple.

There is no direct cost as such, but you must purchase a Swiss vignette at the Swiss border.

Motorhomes less than 3500 - 40 SFR per vignette. (You need another vignette for the car - even though it is being towed, so another 40 SFR)

Motorhomes over 3500 kg are covered by the lorry type tax, and as such, it is

1) 3.25 SFR per day
2) Minimum charge of 25 SFR
3) Option to take 10 days worth of travel within 12 months for 32.50 SFR (this is the best option)

You still need the vignette on the car if towing.

Russell


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hello 

We have just got back from using the Gothard tunnel Northbound okay, southbound I would say 1 hour, peak time on Saturday morning.

5 weeks previous on the way down I would say we were held up about 25min and the southbound would have been at least 1 hour.

Last year southbound in May was 2 hours, and none coming back southbound at 5am 6 weeks later.

It is one of the fastest ways and cheapest ways of getting over to Italy apart from the passes, which can be fun but take a little longer.

I personally find the Gothard tunnel a bit scary, as its two way and me being a passanger on a left hand drive vehicle I am in the gutter next to a continuous raised kerb, and having the lorries coming at you from theother direction. But its a means to a end.

Pat


----------



## Rapide561

*St Gotthard*

No hold ups what so ever yesterday - southbound - and northbound looked OK too.

Very hot in the tunnel though.

Russell


----------



## cbjroms

Thanks for all the replies.

I see from the map that the exit for the pass is at Goschenen which also seems to be where the tunnel starts? Is there an earlier exit that I can take to miss any tunnel queuses if I decide to take the pass?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Rapide561

*Roads*

The motorway is the "2" and the main road, also numbered "2" runs alongside.

Russell

See here

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


----------

